
Ask HN: A now shutdown startup open sourced their app here, I cant find it - dolel22
A startup with a python stack (might have been a flask app) sadly shutdown a few months ago and open sourced their application on Github and shared the link here.<p>I have unfortunately forgotten their name and despite trying most keyword combinations in algolia, I can&#x27;t seem to find a link to their Github source code.<p>Would appreciate any link that can point me in the direction of that code.<p>Thanks
======
wmboy
Was it Staffjoy?
[https://github.com/Staffjoy/suite](https://github.com/Staffjoy/suite)

~~~
dolel22
Yes! It was Staffjoy! Thank you so much!

------
PaulHoule
Please write a paragraph long description of the app.

